#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Teaching In Laos

## Elwood

Does anyone teach there? and if so is it woth it? im thinking of doing it for a year or 2 to be close to thailand and the GF as i dont have a degree. any help would be good and appreciated.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You can easily get a job upcountry in Thailand with a WP if you don't have a degree. A bit easier than living in a different country (unless your chick lives somewhere like Nong Khai).

----------


## Elwood

ok so upcountry you mean ?

thanks for the quick reply

cheers

----------


## plorf

You'll get roughly 20k Baht even without degree or experience. Go there and apply, that's it.

----------


## Mr Pot

Go to ajarn . com, good luck

----------


## Chairman Mao

> ok so upcountry you mean ?


Isaan.

Same as Laos except not as nice, the people are slightly more jaded, but more 'free' - in a sleeping with farang type way.

----------


## Spin

^ Isaan work permit offices are demanding degrees these days and schools not renewing contracts of those without. This is according to a friend who works in an office that issue work permits to foreign teachers in deepest darkest Isaan

----------


## Chairman Mao

I know it wasn't the case last year. A visiting friend came to a school I was at, was having a laugh with a few of the teachers, one from another school pops up, 

'you come work at my school'.

Sorry, I don't have a degree.

Ok, 3000B and we get you one.


And that was a principal.

----------


## Elwood

well im getting the BA so will be a few yrs now before im there unless doing it while im there would be ok. thanks for the replies  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Spend an extra year getting a PGCE then.

----------


## Elwood

???? PGCE im not up with all the acronyms

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> PGCE im not up with all the acronyms


It's a UK teaching cert. I presume you're not from the Foggy Isle?

----------


## Elwood

nopes from the place they sent all the crook poms to lol

----------


## spliff

No way u can get a WP (for teaching) w/out a *verifiable* 4yr degree now anywhere in Thailand. I know, my ex is head of the office in KK.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You could a wee while ago, but times change.

----------


## Chairman Mao

My mate only has a 2 year diploma and is all sorted WP wise.

He has been teaching for over 25 years in America and was also a TEFL trainer for 5 years in BKK though  :Smile: .

----------


## traveler

You may be better off teaching in Nong Khai, and then travel to Laos for your holidays.  I am not sure what the teaching scene is like in Nong Khai. Hopefully someone will chime in soon.  Good Luck.

----------


## plorf

Since they're getting more restrictive do the ones with WP also get better salaries now ? And how are Isaarn schools going to pay them the 40k+Bht they will ask for since they have a degree, WP and stuff ?

----------


## mtone9317

I have two California Lifetime Teaching Credentials: Secondary (Music)
and Standard Elementary with a CLAD (Similar to TESOL) certification. 
Although I have many years of teaching experience, I will be 70 years old this Fall.
I'm in terrific shape. Currently, I am building a music studio 5m x 8'.
This weeks project, putting in the bathroom floor and shower (ceramic tile). What are my chances upcountry as you say.

----------


## kingwilly

> I have two California Lifetime Teaching Credentials: Secondary (Music) and Standard Elementary with a CLAD (Similar to TESOL) certification. Although I have many years of teaching experience,


good.




> I will be 70 years old this Fall.


bad.





> What are my chances upcountry as you say.


upcountry? probable, depends if they are stuck for a teacher or not. no offence, but generally, they prefer to hire staff who are under 60. but up country things tend to be different.

good luck.

----------


## general mark

oh thats b6000... :cmn:

----------


## Lily

> nopes from the place they sent all the crook poms to lol


Then you (and I) would call it a Dip.Ed.

----------


## NickA

> No way u can get a WP (for teaching) w/out a verifiable 4yr degree now anywhere in Thailand. I know, my ex is head of the office in KK.


You sure?

I doubt it unless they don't want any English teachers.

Degrees are (normally) 3 years in the UK.

----------


## mtone9317

What about teaching in Laos, Luang Prabang? or Vienchang

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No way u can get a WP (for teaching) w/out a verifiable 4yr degree now anywhere in Thailand.


Rubbish.

----------


## Adolf

so does anyone actually know anything about teaching in Laos as this was the OP?

I might try there myself some time - I've done 1 year teaching in Phnom Penh, Cambodia if anyone has any questions about that.

----------


## mtone9317

Questions for PP.

What are the ed requiments? Visa? Pay?

----------


## jarne

re adolf

I was told the salary was quite good in PP, close to 10usd/hour.
Is this correct?
There are a lot of language schools there, how is the job market?
Easy to get employment?
Any benefits?

----------


## watterinja

An interesting thought for the ones who would choose to reside in Laos - the corruption index:

1.  Thailand ~ 5-10%;
2.  Laos ~ 50-100%.

Living with your Laos girlfriend is illegal. Fine ~ $ 5,000, or face jail time.

Buyer beware, chaps... otherwise, enjoy... They are lovely people, if you can stomach the corruption, that is.

----------


## Adolf

mtone/jarne:

The ed requirements are basically nothing - you can easily get a job without Tefl cert./Degree but some pay a bit higher if you have one of these. 

The visa is very easy - you just pay for a business visa (no questions asked) , this can be extended indefinitely without ever having to leave the country (cost is about $250/year). 

I would say the average pay is around $10/hour. (when I was working there it ranged from $7-15 /hour though my main job paid $11).

I would say it is fairly easy to get teaching work in PP though perhaps not quite as straightforward as Bangkok. Getting work there definitely means knocking on doors as the e-mail / telephone route doesn't really work. 

However, PP is a small town so easy to get around and a bit cheaper in general than BK.


Not really much in the way of work 'benefits'.

----------


## mtone9317

> Does anyone teach there? and if so is it woth it? im thinking of doing it for a year or 2 to be close to thailand and the GF as i dont have a degree. any help would be good and appreciated.


I am interested in teaching in Luang Prabang, any help would be likewise aprec.

----------


## Adolf

doesn't look as if anyone has ever taught in Laos, on this forum at least.

According to my numerous esteemed colleagues in this field the general consensus is that Loas is a bit of a non-starter.

----------


## klongmaster

> I was told the salary was quite good in PP, close to *10usd/hour.*


330 Baht / hour and you call that 'quite good'...interesting how some people view things...

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by jarne
> 
> I was told the salary was quite good in PP, close to *10usd/hour.*
> 
> 
> 330 Baht / hour and you call that 'quite good'...interesting how some people view things...


yup.

confirms the teacher in thailand sterotype, dont it?

----------


## Adolf

It's not too bad if you consider the very cheap cost of living in Cambodia plus the fact you pay no income tax. It's not too difficult to get higher paid jobs than this either.

No visa runs in Cambodia and many other things there are cheaper than in Thailand.

----------


## chitown

PP? the island???  :Confused:

----------


## chitown

> You'll get roughly 20k Baht even without degree or experience. Go there and apply, that's it.


A school in Isaan run by a relative of my missus just called begging and offered me 25k for 12 hours a week and 15k for my wife to teach Thai.




> ^ Isaan work permit offices are demanding degrees these days and schools not renewing contracts of those without. This is according to a friend who works in an office that issue work permits to foreign teachers in deepest darkest Isaan


I am short of a Bachelor's by 36 or so credits and they said they were desperate.

----------


## Adolf

> PP? the island???


 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> PP? the island??? 
> 
> 
>  
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia


I think I will pass!!!!!

----------


## Vientianeboy

> An interesting thought for the ones who would choose to reside in Laos - the corruption index:  1. Thailand ~ 5-10%; 2. Laos ~ 50-100%.


This is Soooo funny. Thailand is more corrupt than Laos by a long way. Why do people post this rubbish?

You can get a job teaching in Laos. There are positions available at language schools. With one or two exceptions the pay is not great. You are probably limited to Vientiane, unless you can land a training position with an ngo - and that is hard.

----------


## dirtydog

^He used to live in Thailand, now he lives in Laos, which therefore follows that he has lived in both countries, have you?

----------


## Vientianeboy

Yes I have and am currently still living and working in Laos. And you? He wrote absolute piffle. Look at the Forbes country ratings for corruption.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Looks like no one is interested in teaching here? We might have some positions available in July.

----------


## spliff

I am interested. How do I apply?

----------

